# Security recommendations...



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

hi

How would you go about securing a gtr r33? Only current security is an old school disklok.

going to pick either an alarm, immobiliser, or tracker. No diy solutions as i'm a mechanical spaz.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If they're gonna nick it, they are gonna lift it. Physical security such as posts etc will be a greater detterant than an alarm everyone will ignore.

If you live in London and its visible from a main road, it's as good as already stolen lol

Mike


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

Mookistar said:


> If they're gonna nick it, they are gonna lift it. Physical security such as posts etc will be a greater detterant than an alarm everyone will ignore.
> 
> If you live in London and its visible from a main road, it's as good as already stolen lol
> 
> Mike


lol I don't live in london. 

agree that if its going to be nicked, they'll lift it which makes me think a tracker would be the preferred option as atleast i'll get it back, but then i've read how thieves just remove them/jam them (unless it's vhf).

arghhh the paranoia of owning a stealable car is setting in :chuckle:


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> If they're gonna nick it, they are gonna lift it. Physical security such as posts etc will be a greater detterant than an alarm everyone will ignore.
> 
> If you live in London and its visible from a main road, it's as good as already stolen lol
> 
> Mike




Was that tongue-in-cheek or is it really getting that way in London?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you can, get a garage if you haven't already. Disklok, cat1 alarm with text alert and a tracker. Can't do much more than that.


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

MS33 said:


> If you can, get a garage if you haven't already. Disklok, cat1 alarm with text alert and a tracker. Can't do much more than that.


No garage, no option to rent one around here, driveway parking only i'm afraid. 

Just seen a 'yoof walk past my house video'ing the car on his mobile, now why would someone do that lol unless it was being sized up? 

I've spent serious ££££ on getting the car so i shouldn't be so mean in securing it. So many cat1 alarms and trackers about, any suggestions as to which ones?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Cris_ said:


> No garage, no option to rent one around here, driveway parking only i'm afraid.
> 
> Just seen a 'yoof walk past my house video'ing the car on his mobile, now why would someone do that lol unless it was being sized up?
> 
> I've spent serious ££££ on getting the car so i shouldn't be so mean in securing it. So many cat1 alarms and trackers about, any suggestions as to which ones?


Contact Rab Alarms

He's a trader on the forum he can probably give you the best advice.


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

agent-x said:


> Contact Rab Alarms
> 
> He's a trader on the forum he can probably give you the best advice.


Thx have pm'd him for a price on alarm & tracker. Just got quoted locally £350 for a cobra/vodafone cat 1 alarm supplied and fitted.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rab advised me.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fagan said:


> Was that tongue-in-cheek or is it really getting that way in London?


For a Skyline it’s basically true. Too many cars been lifted over the years.


----------

